# Listeria Scare...Freaking Out, anyone had it?



## AMP1117

SO Monday I started vomiting and had "the runs" along with stomach cramps. Still had it bad on Tuesday along with a bad headache. I was throwing up so much I couldnt even keep water down. OB says go to the ER. Before I get there I google Listeria symptoms and low and behold the first thing that pops up is an article saying McDonalds recalled apple slices for Listeria contamination (which I happened to of ate some last week) and all of the symptoms I have are symptoms of Listeria poisoning!

After much pushing with the doctors they finally gave in and tested me for it (I am so pissed with the doctors right now because a) they told me a stool sample was only way to test for Listeria- NOT TRUE! BLOOD IS HOW YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO TEST FOR IT! Which after I called my OB and made them order a blood test instead was confirmed by the lab tech that blood is how its supposed to be tested! b) The doctors are telling me they wont do anything until the results are back which wont be for 7 days! Meanwhile they admit that this bacteria if I do indeed have it could kill the baby!

I am beyond upset right now and dont know what to do. Has anyone dealt with this at all or know more information? Please help! I am 19 weeks today and can not bear the thought of losing my baby


----------



## keepholdingon

I don't know but today I've had to go #2 three times, two of which was partly explosive ew :x Starting about 8 pm eastern I've felt very nauseous and think I am going to throw up, but I'm not sure if it's because I ate too much at dinner. There's that outbreak of Listeria in apples and also in melons that have been distributed to grocery stores. I just ate 2 fruit cups within the past couple days :l I'm sure I'm fine but I am keeping an eye on it.


----------



## MandyV

Just so you know it's the time of the year when the stomach bug goes around my family and I had it 3 weeks ago sounds like a stomach bug hope you feel better soon and I hope all it is is a bug fingers crossed


----------



## AMP1117

If it was just the symptoms and there was no recall or if I had no symptoms but saw recall I wouldnt be so freaked out...its the fact that I have the symptoms and then there was a recall that has me so worried!


----------



## TracyE.

Yeah I would be getting pretty upset too. Listeria during pregnancy is very bad. Is there any way the obgyn can do something for you sooner. It is NOT acceptable that they make you wait 7 days before they treat. At least give you some preventative antibiotics or something! Do not back down, keep demanding they do something for you sooner. Even if it is not Listeria, you need to know asap. Good luck hun, so frustrating!


----------



## MandyV

Ya, I know id be feeling exactly the same way you are and like one lady said stay ontop of this. Again so sorry :(


----------



## patooti

Hugs honey. Keep pushing this is super important and if they can treat you for it then there is a lot of reason to be optimistic. Also it might not be listeria but keep advocating for yourself and push push push. Hang in there sweetie. So sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## corgankidd

Just wanted to let you know that a good friend of mine recently got Listeria while pregnant. She was treated and the baby was born perfectly healthy. I think its when it is not treated that you have to worry, but since you've been tested if you are positive you will definitely receive treatment. So try not to worry, it is not very common and if you do have it you have done everything correct and it will all be ok.

Sorry your doctors don't seem to know what they are doing though, that must be incredibly frustrating!


----------



## bexxc

:hugs: i'm so sorry you're going through this and not getting the medical attention you need. sending lots of healthy thoughts your way and hoping you and your little one are both just fine!


----------



## anita665

I could be wrong but I thought that symptoms of listeriosis were mild flu like symptoms such as fever and muscle aches. Vomiting and diarrhea are rare with listeria? Thats partly why it's such a problem because a pregnant woman could be infected but not know anything about it and symptoms can take as much as three months to show up.

Hopefully is you've got 'classic' food poisoning symptoms you'll have something more simple like salmonella or e.coli which aren't nice but aren't risky to your baby either.

I'm in the UK so not affected by this outbreak but have had an upset stomach for a few days and am just hoping it's nothing.


----------



## patooti

Listeria can cause febrile gastroenteritis which comes on a day or two after exposure. But fingers crossed the test shows it was something else though if they treat you it should prevent spread to baby


----------



## holidaysan

Listeria is one of my biggest fears. Hope you get negative results back very soon :hugs:


----------



## anita665

holidaysan said:


> Listeria is one of my biggest fears. Hope you get negative results back very soon :hugs:

Mine too, it's a horrible thing to have to be worrying about.


----------



## AMP1117

Corgankidd- Did they make your friend wait 7 days for test to come back? Thats what I am worried about, if the waiting 7 days will have an affect on the baby if I have it.


----------



## AMP1117

anita665 said:


> I could be wrong but I thought that symptoms of listeriosis were mild flu like symptoms such as fever and muscle aches. Vomiting and diarrhea are rare with listeria? Thats partly why it's such a problem because a pregnant woman could be infected but not know anything about it and symptoms can take as much as three months to show up.
> 
> Hopefully is you've got 'classic' food poisoning symptoms you'll have something more simple like salmonella or e.coli which aren't nice but aren't risky to your baby either.
> 
> I'm in the UK so not affected by this outbreak but have had an upset stomach for a few days and am just hoping it's nothing.

Listeria also can cause abdominal pain, vomiting, and diahrea...I am hoping it is something else but the fact that I have ingested something that is at risk of being contaminated plus having these symptoms is just freaking me out...they wont give me anything until test comes back. I am waiting on a call back from my primary care dr. to see what she has to say.


----------



## Toots4

Only experience I have is my aunt who caught it about 15 years also whilst pregnant. She caught it in the 1st tri but didn't know, then at 14 weeks she had horrendous back ache and changed her mattress and everything. At the 20 week scan it was confirmed that the babies brain was 90% fluid and her little girl was born sleeping at 24 weeks. Sadly listeria had done it's damage. Apparently the back ache she felt at 14 weeks was her body trying to miscarry but it didn't. She had some flu like symptoms but not vomiting and diarrhea. It's very uncommon hun and likely to just be a bug. Try not to worry. Huge hugs xx


----------



## MindUtopia

Have you had a fever? Or flu-like symptoms? Listeria does cause GI symptoms, like vomiting and diarrhea, but if that's what you have, you should also have a fever, and likely chills and muscle aches as well. If you don't have these, it's a sign it could just be another type of stomach infection (most of which are pretty unpleasant, but don't harm your baby in anyway). Did you eat anything that could have potentially been bad (other than the apples) or have you been around anyone who has been sick? Listeria in rare cases can come on pretty quickly (a few days), but the average incubation period (time it takes to get any symptoms from when you're infected) is 30 days. It can be as long as 3 months. So it wouldn't be likely you'd get sick so quickly. That's the good news. Really, they should be more responsive to your situation though and try to rush your results through so you can get a diagnosis though.


----------



## AMP1117

MindUtopia said:


> Have you had a fever? Or flu-like symptoms? Listeria does cause GI symptoms, like vomiting and diarrhea, but if that's what you have, you should also have a fever, and likely chills and muscle aches as well. If you don't have these, it's a sign it could just be another type of stomach infection (most of which are pretty unpleasant, but don't harm your baby in anyway). Did you eat anything that could have potentially been bad (other than the apples) or have you been around anyone who has been sick? Listeria in rare cases can come on pretty quickly (a few days), but the average incubation period (time it takes to get any symptoms from when you're infected) is 30 days. It can be as long as 3 months. So it wouldn't be likely you'd get sick so quickly. That's the good news. Really, they should be more responsive to your situation though and try to rush your results through so you can get a diagnosis though.

My OB told me that with the gastro-intestanal version of listeria symptoms can be that quick as in a few days. I have not had any fever but I did have chills and muscle aches (aches could be from the stupid pregnancy pillow and me having to get used to sleeping on my side)...

In any event, the OB just called and said my white cell and liver function is perfectly normal. She said if I had an infection of some sore she would expect those to be out of whack. However, she said we can not be sure until the test for listeria come back but things are looking good. I am just praying for the best.


----------



## BlossomJ

AMP1117 said:


> MindUtopia said:
> 
> 
> Have you had a fever? Or flu-like symptoms? Listeria does cause GI symptoms, like vomiting and diarrhea, but if that's what you have, you should also have a fever, and likely chills and muscle aches as well. If you don't have these, it's a sign it could just be another type of stomach infection (most of which are pretty unpleasant, but don't harm your baby in anyway). Did you eat anything that could have potentially been bad (other than the apples) or have you been around anyone who has been sick? Listeria in rare cases can come on pretty quickly (a few days), but the average incubation period (time it takes to get any symptoms from when you're infected) is 30 days. It can be as long as 3 months. So it wouldn't be likely you'd get sick so quickly. That's the good news. Really, they should be more responsive to your situation though and try to rush your results through so you can get a diagnosis though.
> 
> My OB told me that with the gastro-intestanal version of listeria symptoms can be that quick as in a few days. I have not had any fever but I did have chills and muscle aches (aches could be from the stupid pregnancy pillow and me having to get used to sleeping on my side)...
> 
> In any event, the OB just called and said my white cell and liver function is perfectly normal. She said if I had an infection of some sore she would expect those to be out of whack. However, she said we can not be sure until the test for listeria come back but things are looking good. I am just praying for the best.Click to expand...


That sounds positive! Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## Leilani

Toots4 said:


> Only experience I have is my aunt who caught it about 15 years also whilst pregnant. She caught it in the 1st tri but didn't know, then at 14 weeks she had horrendous back ache and changed her mattress and everything. At the 20 week scan it was confirmed that the babies brain was 90% fluid and her little girl was born sleeping at 24 weeks. Sadly listeria had done it's damage. Apparently the back ache she felt at 14 weeks was her body trying to miscarry but it didn't. She had some flu like symptoms but not vomiting and diarrhea. It's very uncommon hun and likely to just be a bug. Try not to worry. Huge hugs xx

What a post - sometimes it's better not to say anything!


----------



## holidaysan

Leilani said:


> Toots4 said:
> 
> 
> Only experience I have is my aunt who caught it about 15 years also whilst pregnant. She caught it in the 1st tri but didn't know, then at 14 weeks she had horrendous back ache and changed her mattress and everything. At the 20 week scan it was confirmed that the babies brain was 90% fluid and her little girl was born sleeping at 24 weeks. Sadly listeria had done it's damage. Apparently the back ache she felt at 14 weeks was her body trying to miscarry but it didn't. She had some flu like symptoms but not vomiting and diarrhea. It's very uncommon hun and likely to just be a bug. Try not to worry. Huge hugs xx
> 
> What a post - sometimes it's better not to say anything!Click to expand...

It is a bit scary and has scared me a bit. OP did ask if anyone had had it though xx


----------



## Leilani

She did - but I think she was after reassurance!


----------

